# Around Argentina



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazing thread! Just one thing: capital is the same in Spanish and English. Capitol, however, means capitolio in Spanish.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

TAFÍ DEL VALLE
PROVINCE OF TUCUMÁN









expedicionvaleriano​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN FERNANDO DEL VALLE DE CATAMARCA
PROVINCE OF CATAMARCA









Naturaleza y paisajes de Catamarca​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN LUIS
PROVINCE OF SAN LUIS









afpsloco.afpnet.org









glsfotografia.com.ar​


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazing pics :applause:


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LA PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES​

Panorama Catedral La Plata by Javier Quevedo, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LAS LEÑAS
PROVINCE OF MENDOZA









lugaresdenieve​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

EL CALAFATE
PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ









link​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MENDOZA
PROVINCE OF MENDOZA









link​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

VILLA GESELL 
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES









link
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MIARAMAR
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES









tripin.travel​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

VILLA GESELL
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES









VANT​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MAR DEL PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES


















revistaajo









LINK​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SANTA FE
PROVINCE OF SANTA FE









octa22 - Registered User 
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LUJÁN
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES


ABASILICa Y MUSEO by Adrian Melo Fotografía, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

USHUAIA
PROVINCE OF TIERRA DEL FUEGO


Ushuaia, Argentina by Gerald Zinnecker, en Flickr

BARILOCHE
PROVINCE OF RÍO NEGRO


Argentina - Houses along the lake in Bariloche by sandeepachetan.com travel photography, en Flickr​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Argentina


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

EMBALSE RÍO TERCERO
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA​
20131124 5DIII Cordoba Argentina348-2 by James Scott S, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

EL CHALTÉN 
PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ​

Surrounded Town by Sean McKeever, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

VILLA LA ANGOSTURA
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


villa la angostura by carolina giaccaglia, en Flickr


IRUYA
PROVINCE OF SALTA


Iruya - Salta - Argentina by Roberto Missaglia, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

TILCARA
PROVINCE OF JUJUY


View north from Tilcara Argentina Cerro de la Cruz by Miguel Vieira, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

PUERTO MADRYN 
PROVINCE OF CHUBUT​
Puerto Madryn by day... by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

PUERTO PIRÁMIDES
PROVINCE OF CHUBUT


Pto. Pirámides: Verano by Christian Ostrosky, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

USHUAIA
PROVINCE OF TIERRA DEL FUEGO


Bigger than the town by Ruben Bertossi, en Flickr


L1002910by 
Roy Prasad, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MOLINOS
PROVINCE OF SALTA


DSC_3457 Molinos, Salta (Composición) by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SALTA
PROVINCE OF SALTA


City of Salta - Sunset by Cédric Charest, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

ITATÍ
PROVINCE OF CORRIENTES


Al fondo esta la Basílica de Itatí! by Edwin Harvey, en Flickr


BASILICA DE ITATI , CORRIENTES by luisvillarroel2007, en Flickr

​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

VALLE DE TINOGASTA
PROVINCE OF CATAMARCA









argentina.travel​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LLAO LLAO
PROVINCE OF RÍO NEGRO


Llao Llao by Elton Melo, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN MIGUEL DE TUCUMÁN
PROVINCE OF TUCUMÁN









taringa









Joseph85 - Registered User

​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

POSADAS
PROVINCE OF MISIONES









arquitectosmisioneros​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES


Goodnight, Argentina by Jim Boud, en Flickr


Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires, Argentina) by domingo leiva, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN LUIS
PROVINCE OF SAN LUIS









sanluisopina

EL SUYUQUE
PROVINCE OF SAN LUIS








caminosanluis

POTRERO DE FUNES
PROVINCE OF SAN LUIS








guiafe​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN CARLOS DE BARILOCHE IN 4K
PROVINCE OF RÍO NEGRO












VIDEO SAN CARLOS DE BARILOCHE IN 4K


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES​







​


VIDEO AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES IN 4K​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES





​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CATHEDRAL OF LA PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES










CATHEDRAL OF LA PLATA IN 4K





​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

ROSARIO
PROVINCE OF SANTA FE










LINK





​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

USHUAIA IN 4K
PROVINCE OF TIERRA DEL FUEGO


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing thread to show my country!!!!


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN SALVADOR DE JUJUY
PROVINCE OF JUJUY


















Javier Caballero - Registered User ​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES









LINK


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CARMEN DE PATAGONES
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES









bafilm​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MAR DEL PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES


Mar del Plata, escollera norte vista desde la escollera sur. #escollerasur #mardelplata #lafeliz by Maximiliano Aringoli, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

TIGRE
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES


tigre by Marco Ragni, en Flickr


Tigre at sunset by François Bianco, en Flickr


Buenos Aires-149.jpg by Al Siegel, en Flickr

​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA​

Buen Pastor by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr


citytour 4 160 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

ROSARIO
PROVINCE OF SANTA FE









Rosario


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES



South America Cruise - Star Princess - Departing Buenos Aires - 25 by Mark Hooper, en Flickr


South America Cruise - Star Princess - Departing Buenos Aires - 16 by Mark Hooper, en Flickr


South America Cruise - Star Princess - Departing Buenos Aires - 23 by Mark Hooper, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

RÍO CUARTO
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA









Río Cuarto​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LA RIOJA
PROVINCE OF LA RIOJA


La Rioja - panorama by Dirk Vanhuylenbrouck, en Flickr

RUTA PROVINCIAL 7
PROVINCE OF LA RIOJA


Ruta provincial 7 by Dirk Vanhuylenbrouck, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

JUSTINIANO POSSE
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


FLACO MORI _D7N1510 250516 by FLACO MORI, en Flickr


FLACO MORI _D7N1511 250516 by FLACO MORI, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

USHUAIA
PROVINCE OF TIERRA DEL FUEGO


Winter in Ushuaia Patagonia by Gustavo Buyan, en Flickr


Summer en Ushuaia Patagonia by Gustavo Buyan, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

EMBALSE RÍO TERCERO
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA​

EMBALSE CORDOBA by Gastón Breser, en Flickr


EMBALSE CORDOBA by Gastón Breser, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SANTA ROSA 
PROVINCE OF LA PAMPA


Santa Rosa Aerea by Gastón Breser, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MAR DEL PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES









MARCOS ALVAREZ, FOTOGRAFÍA​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

ROSARIO
PROVINCE OF SANTA FE


CIUDAD DE ROSARIO, ARGENTINA by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


CIUDAD DE ROSARIO, ARGENTINA by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


CIUDAD DE ROSARIO, ARGENTINA by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Argentina is so beautiful and this is reflect in all of its corners.

Btw, Bauhaus you should change the thread name to "Around Argentina", its the correct way to say it.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks, we'll see if a moderator does the title change


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

IGUAZÚ FALLS
PROVINCE OF MISIONES


Argentina 2015 by Juan José MALGARINI, en Flickr


Argentina 2015 by Juan José MALGARINI, en Flickr


Argentina 2015 by Juan José MALGARINI, en Flickr


Argentina 2015 by Juan José MALGARINI, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MAR DEL PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES


Mar del Plata by « м Ħ ж », en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES

Puerto Madero Sunset by Enzo Figueres, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

RÍO CUARTO
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


El 80% de la autovía Córdoba – Río Cuarto estará habilitada antes de fin de año by Gobierno de Córdoba, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN LUIS
PROVINCE OF SAN LUIS


Terrazas del Portezuelo by Benjamin Dumas, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MAR DEL PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES


Mar del Plata by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES


Torre Espacial by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CORRIENTES
PROVINCE OF CORRIENTES


Corrientes Argentina by Enfoques Corrientes by Angeles Brittez, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MAR DEL PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES




















Marcos Alvarez - Fotografía​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LOS ACANTILADOS | MAR DEL PLATA - MIRAMAR
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES









Marcos Alvarez - Fotografía​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SALTA
PROVINCE OF SALTA


Ciudad de Salta: Vista panorámica. by Igor Demczuk, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

VILLA NOUGUÉS
PROVINCE OF TUCUMÁN


Close to heaven by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAFAYATE
PROVINCE OF SALTA


Sin título by Gustavo Facci, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAFAYATE
PROVINCE OF SALTA


DSC_3850 Plaza 20 de Febrero, Cafayate, Salta (Composición) by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SALTA
PROVINCE OF SALTA


IMG_4375 by Erin McElroy, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CACHI
PROVINCE OF SALTA


DSC_3213 Plaza Principal de Cachi, Salta by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA 
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


Urban Sprawl. by Wilickers, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA 
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


Nueva Cordoba, Cordoba - Argentina by ezequiel enrique, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


Vista Nueva Córdoba by 
Helen Suitsberg, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

EMBALSE LOS MOLINOS
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA









Embalse Los Molinos, Córdoba, Argentina by Rapheus, en Flickr​


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Excellent selection of pics! Great work!


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SALTA
PROVINCE OF SALTA


Salta Capital 2 by Bruno Daffini, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LLAO LLAO | BARILOCHE
PROVINCE OF RÍO NEGRO


Llao llao by Sergio Becutti, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

VILLA LAGO MELIQUINA
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


Rio Meliquina by Sergio Becutti, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA 
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


Centro de Córdoba desde el aire by Facundo Nicolás, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CATAMARCA
PROVINCE OF CATAMARCA


San Fernando del valle de Catamarca - Argentina by Darío Terenghi, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

JUNÍN DE LOS ANDES
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


junin de los andes desde arriba by martin, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CHAPELCO
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


Centro de Esquí Chapelco by Juan Carlos Martins, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAVIAHUE
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


100_2118 by neuquencapital, en Flickr


Caviahue by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

LAS LEÑAS
PROVINCE OF MENDOZA


Las Leñas - Argentina by juanjosevial747, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

COMODORO RIVADAVIA
PROVINCE OF CHUBUT


DSC09993 by Francisco José Montaña, en Flickr​


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Maravillosas fotos de un pais muy hermoso. Gracias, hermanos. Saludos de Brasil!


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

TRELEW
PROVINCE OF CHUBUT


Trelew (Rta. Madryn) by Ramiro Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

TRELEW
PROVINCE OF CHUBUT


Panoramica de Trelew by Rodrigo Acosta, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


Sin título by Gabriel Michalczuk, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA 
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


Córdoba, Argentina. by Pablo Gonzalez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPILLA DEL MONTE
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


CABALGATA by Marina Balasini & Juan Montiel, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

ROSARIO
PROVINCE OF SANTA FE









Diario La Capital-Rosario
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

NEUQUÉN
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


NEUQUEN by Adrian Lex, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

NEUQUÉN
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


NQN VISTA AEREA GENERAL DE LA CIUDAD by rionegro.com.ar, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES


P1250470 by Jörg Schlosser, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

PERITO MORENO GLACIER
PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ


Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina by Steven Miller, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

USHUAIA
PROVINCE OF TIERRA DEL FUEGO


Ushuaia by NFTOMY, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CUESTA DEL PORTEZUELO
PROVINCE OF CATAMARCA


Cuesta del Portezuelo by Stefan Sauzuk, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN JOSÉ DE PIEDRA BLANCA
PROVINCE OF CATAMARCA


Paisaje de Catamarca by Stefan Sauzuk, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

ROSARIO
PROVINCE OF SANTA FE


Sin título by ovalci, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CAPITAL
AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES


Diagonales by Pablo Piñero, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN LUIS
PROVINCE OF SAN LUIS


Cerro de la Cruz by Cristian Bartolochini, en Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

In that view, San Luis looks like a huge military base.


----------



## El_Fer (Apr 3, 2013)

maxinorie said:


> In that view, San Luis looks like a huge military base.


Why?


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SANTA CATALINA
PROVINCE OF JUJUY


Santa Catalina by Dirk Vanhuylenbrouck, en Flickr​


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

El_Fer said:


> Why?


Because the houses have a similar look to that used in many of the army and navy bases throughout the country.

Considering that the pic was taken far from the houses and you can't see many details.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CALAFATE
PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ


El Calafate Argentina by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

EL CHALTÉN 
PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ


Sunrise El Chalten Argentina by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

BAHIA LOPEZ - BARILOCHE
PROVINCE OF RÍO NEGRO


Bahia Lopez by Augusto R., en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

MAR DEL PLATA
PROVINCE OF BUENOS AIRES


Mar del Plata by Darío Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

PUERTO MADRYN
PROVINCE OF CHUBUT


Salir al sol by Daniel, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

YERBA BUENA
PROVINCE OF TUCUMÁN









GoUp-drones​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

SAN MARTÍN DE LOS ANDES
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


DJI_0009.jpg by Federico Soto, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

JUNÍN DE LOS ANDES
PROVINCE OF NEUQUÉN


Nuestra Sra del Paimún - Neuquen - by Julio Sousa, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

ESQUEL
PROVINCE OF CHUBUT


La Trochita - Esquel, Argentina by Tradewinds Vermont, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

CÓRDOBA
PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA


Fwap Y111 fotos Gonzalo Viramonte 281-2 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr


Fwap Y111 fotos Gonzalo Viramonte 025 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr
​


----------

